# Group Policy to allow install privileges-how?



## Lynnex1138 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello all,

I would like to create a userid above the average user level of privileges and below administrator. Specifically, I would like to have this user be able to logon to a machine and install programs either from the network or from removable media.

I have created a policy for this user with the following enabled:

Computer Configuration/Administrative Templates/Windows Components/Windows Installer
--Enable user control over installs
--Enable user to browse for source while elevated
--Enable user to use media source while elevated

Computer Configuration/Administrative Templates/Windows Components/Windows Installer
--Always install with elevated privileges: This is enabled under user and computer configuration.

I turned on software restriction policy rules and let them stay unrestricted.

I created the user on the local machine as an administrator.
The user does not have admin rights in the AD domain. He is only in the group "domain users" and "backup operators."

When I try to install anything, it tells me I need to be an administrator. 

How can I set this user up to be able to install programs without being an admin?

Thanks,

Lynne


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I see you have posted at at least 2 other well respected forums, and have gotten the help that more than likely will work for you.

http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...99-bf33-cee4b3c8f465&cat=&lang=&cr=&sloc=&p=1

http://www.tech-archive.net/Archive...ic.windows.group_policy/2008-09/msg00106.html


----------

